#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Identificar ONU'S

## costarayanne1

Bom dia, nós temos duas formas de liberar a ONU, uma é em outro sistema, nesse outro sistema conseguimos identificar o número da CTO e a porta em que esta sendo liberada a ONU do cliente, gostaria de saber se esse procedimento é possível através do AMN2000.

----------


## netuai

não, pelo anm você so faz a liberação

----------

